# 95 altima gxe - rough idle in cold



## mannyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello all
My 95 altima (97500 miles) has started to idle rough until it warms up. then the "rattling" sounds die off.
had a tune up done summer of '06. no other problems.
I know a few things can cause this but since i am not mechanically inclined - i'm looking for the most likely suspects before i go and take chances with a mechanic

things i've read about related to rough idle - intake manifold gasket, wires, vaccuum hoses

thx for any input/suggestions


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Just to clarify it idles fine when it is warm is that correct? I will give advise assuming this is true. 
First check the resistance of the spark plug wires and the condition of the ends checking for corrosion. Next I would add a can of BG 44K or a similar full fuel system cleaner along with a good quality tank of premium fuel. Also did they replace the fuel filter with the service if not I recommend replacing that as well. The next thing would be the idle air control solenoid which is more complicated. Try the other things and if it persists then I can give the test procedure for the idle air control.

Troy


----------



## mannyc (Feb 16, 2007)

*thx KA24Tech*

I did say that once the car warms up (10 minutes or so) the idle is way smoother.
I will try the bg 44k - where can i get that stuff?
thx again for replying


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

BG products can be purchased at most new car dealer parts departments or just go to the following link;
BG Findashop

Troy


----------

